# huns



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

finally found the huns


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job finding the huns. looks like some nice birds there. nice job.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Hun's are one of my favorite birds to hunt. I'm jealous.


----------



## Kirklan (Sep 20, 2007)

Your making me jealous. I have a couple good hun locations in Idaho, but have you to find one in Utah. Guess I'll have to get off my but and go looking.


----------

